# Howdy from Houston



## Scap (Jan 17, 2020)

Just got my first pellet smoker yesterday.
PitBoss Pro 1100.

Broke it in with some chicken breasts last night, but wanted to join up over here to see what it can really do.

I'm looking forward to learning as much as I can from y'all.


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome from MD! Enjoy the knowledge, it’s an incredible amount across all types of cookers. 

Fellow newer member myself, already learning a ton.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from NorCal!


----------



## kruizer (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio. Great place you foundcto learn and share. Quick tip- we love pics of declious cooks.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome to the forums, happy to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## Scap (Jan 19, 2020)

Just did 3 chicken breasts for my wife to chop and put in her salads she takes for lunch.

At the same time, decided to do a couple of ABTs for myself.  Nothing fancy, straight cream cheese and a slice of Apple wood smoked bacon wrapped around it.  Wasn't sure what to expect, but I fell in love.

Next time, I want to mix in some onions and/or chives.  Even have some leftover Thanksgiving stuffing in the freezer that might go good in them, too.

It was almost too easy!


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 20, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 20, 2020)

Welcome from Arizona!

Nice work on those ABT's

John


----------



## Scap (Jan 28, 2020)

Just did a couple Ribeyes and an acorn squash.
Used B&B Cherry pellets, smoked the squash for half an hour, then ramped up the heat to 350 and tossed the steaks on.

Squash tasted great, but really wasn't done all the way.  Steak was like a slice of heaven.

Wife approved.  I proclaimed the Pit Boss to be the best purchase ever.  She just looked at me like I was crazy, but didn't say no.  I think the steak was too busy giving her inappropriate feelings. Lol


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome and Howdy from East Texas, great forum and great people.

Looks Great !!

Gary


----------



## Scap (Feb 8, 2020)

Today's adventure.
Pit Boss Competition Pellets.
Super trimmed brisket from HEB with a homemade rub.
Jalapeno poppers (ATB) stuffed with 50/50 Johnsonville sweet Italian sausage and Philadelphia Cream Cheese, wrapped in HEB Apple Wood Smoked Bacon.
And a sourdough loaf proofing in the kitchen, waiting to go in the oven.


----------



## Scap (Feb 8, 2020)

Pulled the ATBs a few minutes ago.  They are absolutely delicious.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 8, 2020)

Wow, your off to a great start.
Welcome to the addiction, and welcome from Central Ohio.


----------



## Scap (Feb 8, 2020)

Brisket flat was tough, so tomorrow it's going to become "chop with sauce" sandwiches.


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks Great

Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2020)

I wish I had some of those peppers right now    Mmmmm

Gary


----------

